
Apple's "real" earnings grew a staggering 124.6% in Q4 - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/10/23/apples_real_earnings_grew_a_staggering_124_6_in_q4.html
======
jorgeortiz85

      "This should infuriate the informed investor because it
      means that Apple is quite literally trading on P/E ratios
      that do not reflect more than half of its business."
    

Yawn. No, it should -excite- informed investors because there's a tremendous
opportunity to buy really cheap Apple stock from uninformed investors who
don't know Apple's true earnings.

Unless, of course, the world economy collapses and demand for expensive
consumer goods dries up.

~~~
MaysonL
Yeah - Apple at a PE of 7 (when you net out the cash) is an amazing buy -
assuming the economy doesn't collapse completely.

------
dmix
Thats a significant success by any measure, especially considering its in
billions of dollars.

------
moses1400
and im about to buy a macbook - so it will jump even more :)

